# Denver Airport to Station/hotel closeby



## Steve Price (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello

What is the best way to get from the airport in Denver to the Amtrak station? Anyone know a good reasonable hotel closeby?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve Price said:


> Hello
> What is the best way to get from the airport in Denver to the Amtrak station? Anyone know a good reasonable hotel closeby?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I would recommend taking RTD Skyride from the Airport to downtown Denver. Route AF will drop you off at Market Street Station then you can hop on the (free) mall shuttle for three minutes and you'll be at Union Station. Skyride uses highway coaches instead of city transit buses, and will load/unload your baggage for you. The fare would be $9 one-way. Check their website www.rtd-denver.com for more on the Skyride - the Trip Planner is an excellent tool.

As for the hotel, I'm sure someone here has a good recommendation. When I was in Denver this past summer I stayed outside of town.

Hope this helps!

Brandon


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 2, 2008)

A second option from Denver International to downtown is the SuperShuttle van. It costs $20 plus whatever tip is appropriate for the luggage you are hauling. Advantage: will drop you at the door of any downtown hotel. Disadvantage: costs $11 more than the RTD transit bus.

As for hotels, it depends of your definition of "reasonable". I always stay at the Oxford which is one block from Union Station (and, in fact, will be there next week). It is a superbly restored historic property with terrific rooms and even better service. It is also right in the middle of "LoDo", a great area of downtown for restaurants and brew pubs. It is not cheap, however, with rooms running about $200 per night. Right now they have a special going with most rooms at $179 (plus lots of tax). You have to enter "birthday" as the promotional code (it is the 100th something birthday of the hotel). They sometimes have unadvertised specials which you can book by phone.

Oxford Hotel

If "reasonable" means cheaper than $200, then there is a La Quinta located about a mile from the station. It will set you back about $100 but is still within walking distance if you don't mind walking a mile. It is also about a mile from anything that could be considered a place to do something. Downtown Denver also has the usual lineup of the large chain hotels. The Westin Tabor Center (part of the Starwood hotel group) is about a half mile from the station and on weekends can have some good deals.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 2, 2008)

I stayed at the Doubletree in Stapleton, and got a great rate. They are a big hotel for airline employees, so they offer a free shuttle service to the airport.


----------



## warbonnet (Jan 2, 2008)

I also stay at the Oxford Hotel. Just a 60 secord walk to Union Station. Go to their website (www.theoxfordhotel.com) There is a link where you can send an email to their internet person for reservations. Tell them you are going to be in town for meetings with the city, and ask if they have a special rate for vendors doing business with the city. There is always better rates available, but you have to communicate with someone in sales directly at the hotel. FYI.

Wb


----------



## Palmland (Jan 3, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> As for hotels, it depends of your definition of "reasonable". I always stay at the Oxford which is one block from Union Station (and, in fact, will be there next week). It is a superbly restored historic property with terrific rooms and even better service. It is also right in the middle of "LoDo", a great area of downtown for restaurants and brew pubs. It is not cheap, however, with rooms running about $200 per night. Right now they have a special going with most rooms at $179 (plus lots of tax). You have to enter "birthday" as the promotional code (it is the 100th something birthday of the hotel). They sometimes have unadvertised specials which you can book by phone.
> Oxford Hotel


The first time I stayed at the Oxford was in 1966 and paid less than $30. Of course 'LoDo' did not exist and the area (and the hotel) was pretty seedy. But it is so convenient to the station where we had arrived on the Denver Zephyr and left the next day on RioGrande's Royal Gorge. In 1997 I was in Denver on business and the rate was around $70. $200 is out of my comfort zone for a quick overnight and would buy a bedroom on some LD trains.

There must be a hotel convenient to Denver's light rail line that goes to the station?? Not sure I agree about saying you are in town doing business for the city as suggested by someone - unless you are.


----------



## Angela (May 15, 2012)

* * * * * * * * NOTE - 4 Year Old Topic * * * * * * **

Is this info still accurate. I will be in Denver on May 24th and need to catch the train to Snowmass Village. Thanks


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (May 15, 2012)

No it is not current.

Could not find a recent thread, but Denver Union Station is getting a face lift, so the train is stopping at a temp station, not near anything. Taxi and City bus line will take you there.

Sorry not my neck of the woods.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 16, 2012)

Angela said:


> Is this info still accurate. I will be in Denver on May 24th and need to catch the train to Snowmass Village. Thanks


Since the westbound Zephyr leaves Denver at 8:05am, it is pretty unlikely you will be flying into DEN and heading straight to the train. I assume you will be at a hotel overnight.

In my opinion, the best way to get from Denver International Airport to downtown is the SuperShuttle van. It is not terribly expensive ($22), and takes you to the door of your hotel. There is a public transit option using a bus to the light rail, but personally I think that is little to much hassle. The airport is a haul and a half from downtown Denver, so a cab would cost an arm and a leg - figure $50-$60.

As was mentioned by *Just-Thinking-51*, Amtrak is operating out of a temporary station in Denver for the next couple of years. The station is literally on the wrong side of the tracks. While Union Station is in a great location, the temporary station is in a horrible location, from an access to anything standpoint. Getting there from any downtown location all but requires a cab ride.


----------



## Trogdor (May 16, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> As was mentioned by *Just-Thinking-51*, Amtrak is operating out of a temporary station in Denver for the next couple of years. The station is literally on the wrong side of the tracks. While Union Station is in a great location, the temporary station is in a horrible location, from an access to anything standpoint. Getting there from any downtown location all but requires a cab ride.


Depends on your ability to walk and carry luggage. A five-minute walk (or thereabouts) gets you to the light rail and Mall shuttle stop. If you're reasonably ambulatory and have either light luggage, or luggage that can be easily wheeled, and aren't afraid of the mere thought of not being personally chauffeured from front door to front door, then you could easily avoid a cab ride to/from the temporary station.


----------



## MiRider (May 16, 2012)

I was in Denver at the beginning of the month and used public transportation and a taxi.

Taxis are available at the stand in front of the station when the trains arrive - it was less than $5 to the 16th and Market St. area.

If you're staying anywhere near the 16th Street Mall area, walk or jump on the free mall shuttle to the Market St. Station.

The72 X and 120X buses, which run during rush hour, stop on Wewatta in front of the temporary train station.

At the Market Street Station, the buses are downstairs in bays with a lot of information.

If you're coming from the station, there are also quite a few other buses that stop nearby the temporary station that will take you downtown.

When I'm traveling someplace where the Transit Authority participates, I get excellent results using the transit feature on Google Maps.

Here's an example using a 6pm departure from the Westin Hotel downtown to the temporary station in Denver, the Free MallRide isn't shown but it runs 7 days a week from early morning to early morning:

Taking the Bus to DEN from 16th Street Mall

To get your own results:

Go to Google Maps

Click on get directions

Click on the bus icon

Input Start and Destination

Use the drop down menus to choose your departure dates and times

Click on Get Directions

You'll, more than likely, receive multiple suggested routes

Click on any one of the routes and scroll down to see the details of the route.

Or

Go to Google Transit

Input Start and Destination

Use the drop down menus to choose your departure dates and time

Click Get Directions

There are various options for printing and emailing.

Also, if you have a phone w/browser, a transit feature is available on the mobile version of Google Maps.


----------



## MiRider (May 16, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > As was mentioned by *Just-Thinking-51*, Amtrak is operating out of a temporary station in Denver for the next couple of years. The station is literally on the wrong side of the tracks. While Union Station is in a great location, the temporary station is in a horrible location, from an access to anything standpoint. Getting there from any downtown location all but requires a cab ride.
> ...


I thought about doing that too but, after exploring the somewhat desolate area and construction zones between the temp station and the Free MallRide terminal, decided against an ugly 15 minute walk.


----------



## MiRider (May 16, 2012)

If you''re coming from DIA want to go the public transportation route, it can be done with minimal walking.

Traveling time varies between 1 hour and 1 1/2 hours.

Example:

Public transportation between DIA and Amtrak DEN 

A search on Hotels.com brings up a lot of hotels within a mile but nothing super close to the station.

The Amtrak temporary station address is 1800 21st. Street, Denver, CO.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 16, 2012)

I realize the OP was a few years ago. But, I've been thru Denver a couple of times in a year & I'll be doing it again in August. I'll be using the $19 Super Shuttle between Airport and the La Quinta Inn ( Park Ave - 1 303 458 1222 ) which is a $4 cab ride from the station. Next to the hotel is a McDonalds, convienent store & sports bar! Plus LaQuinta gives you 750 AGR pts per stay thru Aug 31st!!!

Have Fun


----------



## MiRider (May 16, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> I realize the OP was a few years ago. But, I've been thru Denver a couple of times in a year & I'll be doing it again in August. I'll be using the $19 Super Shuttle between Airport and the La Quinta Inn ( Park Ave - 1 303 458 1222 ) which is a $4 cab ride from the station. Next to the hotel is a McDonalds, convienent store & sports bar! Plus LaQuinta gives you 750 AGR pts per stay thru Aug 31st!!!
> 
> Have Fun


No... that's great info because the current responses are to the post below from yesterday, 5/15



Angela said:


> ** * * * * * * NOTE - 4 Year Old Topic * * * * * * **
> 
> Is this info still accurate. I will be in Denver on May 24th and need to catch the train to Snowmass Village. Thanks


----------



## Rail Freak (May 16, 2012)

JoanieB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I realize the OP was a few years ago. But, I've been thru Denver a couple of times in a year & I'll be doing it again in August. I'll be using the $19 Super Shuttle between Airport and the La Quinta Inn ( Park Ave - 1 303 458 1222 ) which is a $4 cab ride from the station. Next to the hotel is a McDonalds, convienent store & sports bar! Plus LaQuinta gives you 750 AGR pts per stay thru Aug 31st!!!
> ...



Great, glad to share my experience as i found it to be simple, convenient & inexpensive!!! If you book the La Quinta, be sure to give your AGR # on CK. IN!!!

Again, Have Fun


----------



## Shawn Ryu (May 16, 2012)

Only 3 more years until the commuter rail from airport to Union Station opens. :angry2:


----------

